# What MAC false eyelashes would give me this look?



## SweetCheeks (Sep 1, 2008)

Are MAC"s pretty good ? I have never used them before and want to try them for a formal event I am going to. Does MAC sell the glue for them too? (I know I sound novixce, I am LOL) Also, do you put the mascara on just your real lashes? Do you do this before or after applying the falsies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THANKS !


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 2, 2008)

I wouldnt be surprised if shes wearing 50 dollar fox hair eye lashes, those are gorgeous looking.  But i think you will like mac #36 lashes it gives full long and dramatic lashes.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for the reply !


----------



## nico (Sep 2, 2008)

yes,MAC sells the glue for them .First you put mascara on your real lashes then apply false eyelashes.There are tutorials about applying false lashes at Spektra.


----------



## contrabassoon (Sep 3, 2008)

#36 or #35 lashes should give you that look. Which is gorgeou by the way


----------

